# Infinito cable routing questions



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about swapping my grouppo from Ultegra to Sram Red in the near future and plan to replace all the cables. I've never worked with an internal route design. Is there a liner that guides the cable from one hole to the other hole? Any tips?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No liner.

I use a torchlight and long pliers, but you could also use some very thin rope china fingered to the Ultegra gear cables as you pull them out. That same rope can then be used to pull the new Red gear cables through to the BB.

The rear brake cable is easy.


----------



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

So the diameter of the hole is large enough for two cables to pass through?


----------



## scinfinito (Apr 27, 2011)

It's easier if you unscrew the plastic cable grommet near the bottom bracket before feeding the cable, then use a mini hook pick or bend a paperclip to fishhook the cable. Feed the cables through the plastic cable grommet, then reattach it back on to the frame.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

+1

I actually have wondered if that plastic grommet actually is needed for anything but æstetics.


----------

